

Can this startup steal Node from Joyent? VCs bet $8M on it - anon1385
http://venturebeat.com/2013/09/18/can-this-startup-steal-node-from-joyent-vcs-bet-8m-on-it/

======
forgottenpass
>September 18, 2013 8:47 AM

Lets all move along, this submission is just an attempt to stoke the fire to
roast Ben Noordhuis on.

------
cpleppert
They aren't betting on them stealing the community,the email line "the company
behind Node.js, founded by the Node.js core contributors" is just how they are
playing up the company. How they go from that to the only way the VCs get
their $8M back is by stealing the project is beyond me.

Nothing to see here just a linkbait article

------
static_typed
Are all the articles on Vulture Beat like this? "Someone said..", "Someone
else said...", "This one time at band-camp..."

